# Call of juarez BiB duell



## Lengen1971 (13. April 2015)

Leut, ich bin echt frustriert, ich mach jetzt schon seit Wochen an diesem beschi%$§enen Duell rum.

Ich krieg´s net hin, beim Glockschlag kann ich machen, was ich will, nur jedes 10mal zieht der überhaupt
die Pistole und das Kreuz ist noch meilenweit weg, bin ich scho tot.
Ja, Maus nach links bewegen, kann ich scho, tut sich aber (fast) nichts.

Kann mir das jemand erklären oder notfalls mein Profil um diese Stelle weiterspielen?

Ich mach sonst noch den Screen splittrig *grrrr, Ärger.

Danke und sry für mein Unmut *grrrr

vG
Michel


----------



## Lengen1971 (17. April 2015)

Hi, also, ich hab´s geschafft, irgendwo noch´n Tipp gefunden; man muss nur in der Nähe der Waffe mit der Hand sein, sie aber nicht berühren. 
Dann die Maus NUR nach links bewegen, keine links-hoch-Bewegung. Dann funktioniert´s.

vG
Michle


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Die Duelle in BiB sind eigentlich relativ easy wenn man einmal weiß wie. Jetzt hast Du es ja selbst herausgefunden. Wenn Du Western-Filme sehen würdest (z.B. Schneller als der Tod oder ähnliche), ist dort das Prozedere in den meisten Fällen auch schon gut dargestellt. Den Arm unten und die Hand griffbereit direkt beim Revolver in der Nähe. Anders hättest Du auch in Real 0 Chancen gehabt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2015)

Mir scheint als hätte da einer das Tutorial verpennt. Über die Handhabe in Duellen wird man doch extra darauf hingewiesen.


----------

